# Omega Seamaster 200m Omegamatic X2!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

An uncharitable mate once commented that if you put an Omega logo on any watch I would buy it... LOL. These are two very rare modern Omegas, that whilst not exactly cutting edge as watches, did offer something different at the time due to the movt and the styling... Omega were still thinking they could play the innovation game I think, but it didnt last long...










These are midsize and are powered by the Omega cal 1400 Omegamatic (ETA called it "autoquartz" and did a less elaborate finish on theirs, seiko had their own version that we all know about, it was called Kinetic). In simple terms, the rotor spins the gears to turn a 'dynamo' (for want of a better word) which charges the capacitor (like a battery), this then powers the watch. Fine in theory but less good in practice... These originally had the capacilty for a 100 day power reserve (!) and "never need a battery"... but 10 years on, most are dead or dying, and are lucky to last thru the night on a bedstand. Ahh modern tecnhology... dontcha just love it... "no"...



















Anyway, these are basically two extra versions of the older model SMP with all that that brings, ie solid brace and case, but with some other older style features, ie. different simpler 1 piece bezel and omega logo in a gold carbuchon on the clasp - the same design that ed to loads of them falling out on the pre bond... tho these have stayed put.



















Anyway, these two are an interesting set of assides as they came in both black and silver dials. Not spectacular as watches go, but not bad watches either.... Ive had these ages but never got round to doing photos... I should flog them really, I only bought them out of interest.... LOL.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Two nice additions you have there Jon. I presume they must be quite thin on the ground, I've never seen examples like that before and I didn't even know Omega had a go at doing Kinetic.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

See, now i like them, not so much the style but the thinking behind the power source.

Ever the one to champion the underdog.....my interest is starting to turn to alternative electro-mechnical movements.

I see them as a progression of the early electric & tuning fork movements, and as such feel they should have a voice.

I have a Breitling Sextant, not a kinetic movement, but a Mecaquartz, a quartz powered mechnical Chrono, which has two seperate coils and stepper motors.

I think Omega used these as well, we should applaud them really, whilst some manufactuers stuck stubbornly to mechnical movements, Omega ( amongst others) embraced new technology..you got too love 'em for that!

Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have always loved the Omegamatic! Great watch and consider buying one often!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strangely enough Jon I`ve been intending to post a question about the Omegamatic









I did wonder why they weren`t made for very long, I`d heard the capacitors don`t last for long but wondered if there were other problems









Interesting looking watches though and I have myself thought about getting one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ, Yes these are some of the 'forgotten modern Omegas'.... The very occasionally come up for sale it seems, in fact I dsay there are less of these for sale at any one time than say the Ploprof... bizarre but true for a watch that sold so recently.

Keith, Well Im with you and have a few of those quartz chornos on my shopping list...  Omega and Tissot (both SSIH) were quite out there in the 70s but as Tissot blended away Omega kept playing... it nearly killed them in the end, but it was worth it imho!









Tom, Yes totally understand why would have. These are amazing quality for what they are.









Mach, They were sold for a while... there are versions based on the two eletcical modules used in the cal 1400. The later one has a lesser power reserve (more like a mechanical watch) but it charges quicker... All in all not a bad watch and while the capacitors arent easy to find they are out there


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting Jon, didn't even know they existed. I don't think I've ever seen them for sale, but saying that it's the wrong period for me.

Interesting technology and they both look in great condition.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Howard. Yes theyre not in bad nick at all, they bear just the usual SMP wear marks as thats essentially what theyre based on. Im still surprised Omega made a while new watch for this movt as they should have just done a SMP with this movt really... and to be honest there is no real reason these should be 200m considering the case is rated to 300m in the SMP. Anyway its a quality watch, even has saph xtal etc.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, remember those in the shops although possibly a slightly different layout than those two. Was there another version with an 'ordinary' bezel?

They are a nice pair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not that I know of David... but Omega did a vast number of 120m watches at this time... are you thinking of one of them?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I had one of the 120m watches. It's on Chronomaster if I'm right.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Brilliant Jon. I just love seeing these new watches that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate!

Hari, The 120m's I'll cover off another day if you like... well the diver versions... Ive had a few of them now...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK... I need to say... please no more PM's about these watches... you lot dont miss a trick to spot a chink in a mans armor LOL... That or you just know I'd flip my grannie for a new watchfix! Anyway... Ive traded these with a fellow Omega nut so they have a good home. They will still be on the forum and im sure we will see them again etc.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I also meant to say... quite a few other swiss manufacturers used this movt and recently Swatch sold the last of their Autoquartz's off. The end of the technology i guess from the Swiss... leaving us with just Seiko's verison...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I really like those, especially the black dialled one & have seen a few examples in the steel - if they were bigger I'd have bought one!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I`d heard the capacitors don`t last for long This is a rather "embroidered" urban myth...there were failures, but nothing like as many as some would have you believe.

I have had 10 or 11 kinetics (including one of the very early AGS models) and not one has given a problem.....in fact, the only watch that ever had to be returned to the maker was a Speedie.

But I suppose Seiko have the knowhow to produce progressive technology whereas, by comparison, Omega plod along with the same outdated range, or buy in progress from George Daniels.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er Omega bought this movt from ETA... they had it tarted up quite a bit, but its still an ETA underneath... ETA did an upgrade as I mentioned and after that it was more reliable but with a shorter power reserve. Sounds ok to me... Is this a bit of an antiOmega rant? Im confused....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Jon







I remember seeing the Autoquartz Omegas at the AD when I bought my Speedy Reduced back in 1999. I've got an Accurist autoquartz chronograph somewhere


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Blimey! Love the face on the silver dial version.....and the first "skeletal hand" Omega I like! One of the reasons I have never owned a "Bond" is those poopy skeletal hands









But they look perfect there....very very nice Jon.....very nice indeed.....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice Jon. TBH I'd never even heard of these before - "Omegamatic" LOL.... cool name









You know, put the word "Omega" on any old watch and you'd buy it, mate
















Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave, Cool. A chrono is a rare one i think... interesting to see...

David, I agree, Im not much of a fan of the skeleton hands on SMPs either... kinda defeats the point on a dive watch, better on the chorno of course... Yes these do seem pretty well thought out, the dials with raised indicies and the center wave pattern are just amazing.

Rich, Whats worse is that youre right... I seriously would... I have it bad for the brand... Well, it does help that they made some cracking watches back in the day


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

JonW said:


>


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Missed this thread first time round, never seen these before


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I cannot believe this "320228569436" I like em so much, thought I'd do a quick search







......I hope its not just me that thinks this dealer is hoping too much?









Thought I might pick one up for Â£20


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

Regal325 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> I`d heard the capacitors don`t last for long
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I purchased the black Omegamatic in 98, still going strong today 2013!


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice watches, nice to own a couple of the more unusual models & movement.

I have the Seiko equivalent, the Premier Kinetic Perpetual.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449276194

So far my'n still works fine, but I have read tales of the capacitor failing & needing replacement on both the Omega's & Seiko's.

Fingers crossed ours continue to work.

Thanks for sharing your Omega's


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine still seems ok, even if the capacitor does need replacing, it is not a bad job.

My only niggle is the darkening lume on the dial, but they all go like it.


----------

